# Looking for cabinet installer and or someone willing to learn!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a long awaited job starting the end of this month. I am looking for a cabinet installer, and or a young fella with a strong back and a strong will to learn how to install. This job is atleast a year long with not much down time in between. 5 days a week, or 40 hours +. Pay will be discussed in person. If you or someone you know is intrested please let me know via p.m. Looking like a start date of March 28th.

It is near the Pensacola area and I will be commuting everyday from Milton. You can meet me and carpool. Ocassionaly you would need to drive, but not very often. So a current drivers lic. Will be required. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pm inbound.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Answered, thanks for the replies. Details will be ironed out this Thurs.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Replied Hawkseye, thanjs for the inquires. As I suspected, my sales man jumped the gun a little, still sounds like they are unsure of start date. I will keep as uodate as possible on here, dont make any sudden decisions, I will p.m. yall when it gets time to starr and I knkw for deffinet, just dont whanna blow smoke till its time to fight tge fire! Thanks for all the replies


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

First truck load is delivering friday. I hope to get a deffinate start date at our metting tomorrow


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I know its been 5 months since this was suppose to start, but itsfinally time. I am looking for someone willing to learn or already a little knowledgeable in this field. I will need cabinet knobs installed, holesdrilled for them. Some minor punchwork, putty, wiping cabinets down and out. Making notes and able to lift 75lbs. Unboxing cabinets and moving them as well as haulng trash to elevators and dumpsters. Must be responsible, posses a drivers license, and if you dont have transportation, as long as you are on the direct path from Milton to Orange Beach, i can supply the ride. You can meet me at my house or a park and ride. I dont expect youto drive all the waover unless you prefer. 

Pants, 4" sleves on t shirt, no profanity on clothing, leather boots are required. I will supply a hardhat and gloves if needed. 40 hrs per week, I can not pay overtime, so probably 4 days a week Monday thru thurs. I am fairly flexible, if you have an ocasional need to take off for, as long as i am notified, thats fine. Family comrs first period! 

If this sounds like you, send me a P.M . Or give me a call. Sometimes service is shotty, leave me a message or shoot me a text and I will get bqck with you within a couple hours. This work should lastuntill atleast January. After that, I am uncertain if i will persue any more comercial jobs due to family conditions, Thanks for reading!


----------

